# Ork Novels



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm looking for some 40k Ork novels and so far I haven't been able to find any. I'm sure they aren't a common thing, and I'd doubt that there's more than one out there, but if anyone knows of one I'd be happy to pick it up and read it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

_Fear the Alien_ (the one with the Ork on the cover) has what is, to the best of my knowledge, the only Ork POV story out there. Its pretty funny.

If your just looking for books with orks in them a couple of the Space Marine ones do; Helsreach (takes place on Armageddon after all) and I'm guessing the Crimson Fists (but I can neither remember what it's called or what exactly its about).

Hope that helps.


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll pick up Fear the Alien. I am interested in an orc POV story. I might have to write one and put it in the fanfiction section just to get some more Orky stuff out there.

Thanks again.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the _fear the alien_ is the best one out there.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

It should be pointed out that _Fear the Alien_ is a anthology of short stories and not an entire novel from an Orks perspective. The story in particular is _Iron Inferno_ by C.L Werner.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Purge of Kallidus also had a brief ork POV


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Try to find Deff Squadron graphic novel. It is from Ork POV and only from Ork POV. Very funny read, shame it was not continued.


----------

